# Giving the boys some "floor time"



## DanaLachney (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Jun 6, 2012)

Cute


----------



## terryo (Jun 6, 2012)

We used to have a long haired Peruvian Guiana pig. He had red hair that dragged on the floor as he walked all over our house like a puppy. At night he went back into his cage. Your's are really cool, and make me think of our Peter now.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 6, 2012)

How cute and I love their names!


----------



## DanaLachney (Jun 6, 2012)

*RE: Giving the boys some "floor time"*



terryo said:


> We used to have a long haired Peruvian Guiana pig. He had red hair that dragged on the floor as he walked all over our house like a puppy. At night he went back into his cage. Your's are really cool, and make me think of our Peter now.



Thanks, I'm afraid to let the roam freely in the house cuz I'm scared I won't be able to catch them again lol. In a couple months I'm gonna build them a nice C&C cage 



lynnedit said:


> How cute and I love their names!



Ty!


----------



## micaelalovesmolly (Aug 2, 2012)

*RE: Giving the boys some "floor time"*

I've got 3 male guinea pigs at the moment two teddy and one abissinion I rescued two days ago 

















View attachment 25343



Abyssinian is Oreo 
And the teddy guinea pig 
On the left is peanut and on the right is teddy 


They will also be getting a C&C cage in a few months a 4x6


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------

